# Leadership - A Great Topic...



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Leadership - A Great Topic...





Posted by Rob Clarke from Orleans ON Canada on April 22, 1999 at 14:21:35:


In Reply to: Re: What‘s In a Name??? posted by Michael A. Dorosh on April 21, 1999 at 13:30:37:



Thanks for the info on The Generals. Ill put it on my reading list.  

You asked for clarification about the military reflecting its society - by this I mean that the military is compelled to reflect the accepted practices of the society that so employs it - with the obvious exception of the management of violence. If the Canadian public wants the regular army to be the size of an average sized city‘s police force say 12K then the army does so. Thus, our military reflects the ideals of our society.  Right or wrong they are the boss.   

As for leadership within the army: ultimately, the leaders in the military regardless of rank are charged with the responsibility of maintaining good order and discipline - particularly in a professional army.  A leader makes a risk call when he/she bends the rules or makes exceptions to the rules.  This risk may include having to correct a soldier for doing the exact same thing that you did previously in front of that soldier.  That will teach the soldier a very interesting and negative lesson about his/her leader.  

Ive seen and been on both ends of the leadership spectrum and I learned a valuable thing about our rules and regulations.  You have plenty of room for your personal application of the rules and regulations as long as you stay within acceptable bounds. In essence, you can not break the law. It will break you.    

Your last paragraph sums it up quite nicely Better we all understand the general intent behind those rules, and trust one another to apply those rules with the intent in mind. I agree wholeheartedly, but what should be done when a person transgresses this philosophy and trust?   Hopefully, the chain of command and/or the peer group in this case I include myself - by association would sort it out - my method would appear to be too stern.  OK, what are the alternatives?  Ignore the issue what does that teach the soldier??  Bend the rules or make exceptions? 

Im open to suggestions that wont compromise accepted military standards and practices.


----------

